
Ask HN: Do you regularly use remote desktop? - asadlionpk
I am thinking of making a product in this domain and I wonder if people here use remote desktop clients regularly (rdp, vnc).<p>What client software do you use? and for what purpose do you use remote desktop.
======
gaspoweredcat
Yep I regularly use both standard windows RDP and TeamViewer for various
reasons including maintaining bitcoin mining rigs and even using multiple
systems on a single monitor (I prefer it to a KVM setup)

I also use a lot of various usbip solutions at work

